# طلب نماذج لتقارير يومية وشهرية ونماذج للمستخلصات وملفات اكسل للتصميم



## عوض على الماحى (10 مارس 2009)

أحتاج الى نماذج لتقارير يومية وشهرية ونماذج للمستخلصات واكسل تصميم بلاطات وخزانات وقواعد


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (10 مارس 2009)

التقارير من برامج الاداره زي مايكروسفت بروجكت برايما فيرا وممكن الانتاجيه 
نمازج المستخلص بيكون نفس الحصر بس لما تم تنفيذه
اما الاكسل فهو في المنتدي موجود رابط ليه في المشاركات علي الكود البريطاني


----------



## عوض على الماحى (11 مارس 2009)

منتظر ردودكم وتفاعلكم معى يا أهل الخبرة


----------



## anass81 (11 مارس 2009)

عوض على الماحى قال:


> أحتاج الى نماذج لتقارير يومية وشهرية ونماذج للمستخلصات واكسل تصميم بلاطات وخزانات وقواعد



اخي الكريم

ارجو التوضيح اي كود تصميم تريده ؟


----------



## استشاري البناء (11 مارس 2009)

اخي الماحي اليك هذه الملفات عسى ان احقق سؤلك


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (11 مارس 2009)

والله ما شاء الله تقرير شامل بس ياريت لو امكن تطويره لبرنامج


----------



## سيد طه محمد (11 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا بشمهندس على التقرير


----------



## عوض على الماحى (12 مارس 2009)

استشارى البناء شكرا لتفاعلك ولكن انا احاول أن أصبح مهندس مدنى بلانر وليس مهندس موقع واحتاج كل الورقيات التى تساعدنى لانجاز عملى


----------



## علي الريمي (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*طلب نماذج*

اثابكم الله على العمل الرائع


----------



## baby_hasha (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## fawaz5332 (27 مايو 2010)

استشاري البناء قال:


> اخي الماحي اليك هذه الملفات عسى ان احقق سؤلك


 

اخي استشاري البناء الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه ومشكور


----------



## yemenarch (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي جميع المشاركين ومدراء الموقع الهندسي الأروع...م/ صلاح الدين الصرمي - اليمن


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (30 سبتمبر 2010)

استشاري البناء قال:


> اخي الماحي اليك هذه الملفات عسى ان احقق سؤلك


 
جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## adelemam (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*Thanks
*


----------



## abdoo_farra (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## حلمي البياتي (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكر جهودكم وفقكم الله


----------



## mohammedsharaby (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا*​


----------



## طارق ادم المنصورى (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*بنغازى ليبيا*

نموذج طلب صيانة


----------



## kanan (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووور


----------



## rizk7878 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر


----------



## rizk7878 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## rizk7878 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

هل من نماذج جديدة ؟


----------



## abdel moneim (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*اشكر جهودكم وفقكم الله*​


----------



## abdel moneim (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*[email protected]*

*اشكر جهودكم وفقكم الله*​


----------



## سعيد ابوعبده (11 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mmekhtiar (15 أغسطس 2011)

منتدى رائع..............مشكورين دومآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## عاشق السهر (22 مايو 2013)

شكرا لك ومنتظرين من اخواننا ذوي الخبرة مزيد من النماذج القيمه والمفيده


----------

